# Should I be worried?



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 14, 2013)

So if my posts aren't appearing, does that mean I've angered the mods? ( pun intended)


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2013)

I just turned on my computer right this minute, and I've started reading the new posts from the bottom up, so I don't know if there's anything said in the mod section about you yet. My guess is that all is fine, but I'll let you know as I get further into reading.


----------



## zenoandthetortoise (Dec 14, 2013)

It's working. Maybe an issue with app for my iPhone. Or user error


----------



## wellington (Dec 14, 2013)

No, you have not angered us. Yet!  Just a glitch on your end.


----------

